# All I see is Blou and .....Blou



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I hold my thumbs tomorrow for the *Blou Bulle* 


View attachment 661474


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Hope you had the opportunity to watch the game Frank.

*Way to go Bulls!*


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Unfortunately I was not able to watch the game live
But at monday I have the new software on my computer to watch every rugby game and TV station from South Afrika. I hope also to learn by this way more to speak Afrikaans.

Congratulation for the Blou team !!!!!!


----------



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

What can one say more than BLOU BULLE, what a wonderful game


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Was a great game Frank. I bet Ruhan is very happy.


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

What a game. What a game. What a game!!!
AL WAT EK SIEN IS DIE BLOU MASJIEN!

Frank, I hope you wave you Blue Bulls flag while you are watching the game.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Alles is blou...*

'n Bloubul weet nie van verloor af nie... Dit was 'n great game:darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Ruhan said:


> What a game. What a game. What a game!!!
> AL WAT EK SIEN IS DIE BLOU MASJIEN!
> 
> Frank, I hope you wave you Blue Bulls flag while you are watching the game.


Ruhan, my Blou Bulle vlag is over my bed !!!

Greeting from the northernmost Bulle supporter to all my Suid Afrikaanse Mynwerkers.


----------

